# Tango.



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I know he passed away but here he is with all is glory *sob*.
My first Veiltail betta.








He was a good fishie and I miss him very much.
























I will never find another fish like him.I hope you enjoyed looking at my Tango R.I.P


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss RIP Tango.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, he sure was gorgeous, he'll be missed. 

RIP Tango ):


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He's beautiful :] R.I.P lil Tango!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ill soon get a new betta but it won't replace him.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Aww, I feel ur pain... Don't worry, he's swimming with god now- his job on earth is done.


----------

